# Is there still a 30 second "commercial" skip in Roamio?



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

I tried a search on "30 second" and did not find anything.

Does the Roamio support the 30 second skip trick that earlier Tivo's had? Is so, anyone have the steps necessary to implement it?

Thanks in advance.

As along as I'm asking....

anything else about a Roamio versus the 3-x (and earlier model) I've got that I might want to know? I guess I realize that it does not have the informative front panel display about what is recording.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes, there is. The default action is a 30-second scan, but you can change it to 30-second skip by entering the following code. While playing back a recorded show enter: Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

Does this change apply to just the current recording or does it change it for playback of subsequent recordings? Can it be changed back to a 30 second scan?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

It stays for all recordings. It stays even if the power goes out. 

You can undo it by entering the same code again.


----------



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

Tried the 30 second skip, works great, thanks.


----------



## SeanTivo (Sep 13, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Yes, there is. The default action is a 30-second scan, but you can change it to 30-second skip by entering the following code. While playing back a recorded show enter: Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select


Thanks, I finally upgraded from an S3 and was bummed to find the 30 second scan instead of the skip. I was seriously considering sending it back but now I have the skip back.

I guess I should thank Algore too for inventing the internet.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Okay, just in case the 30 Scan is not as bad as we think it is....

If we change to 30-Second-Skip, can it be changed back to the SCAN mode?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

fred2 said:


> Okay, just in case the 30 Scan is not as bad as we think it is....
> 
> If we change to 30-Second-Skip, can it be changed back to the SCAN mode?


Of course. Just use the same code again if you want to change it back to scan mode.

I don't know why you would ever want to change it back through, 30-second skip is much more useful than 30-second scan. Whenever you want to scan, just use the fast-forward button instead.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks, tarheelblue32


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

I really didn't care for the 30 second scan, but I wouldn't say it wasn't useful. It's actually pretty useful if you want to see what you're bypassing. Was kinda cool, but just wasn't for me after 7 years of 30 second skip on Dish.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

FitzAusTex said:


> I really didn't care for the 30 second scan, but I wouldn't say it wasn't useful. It's actually pretty useful if you want to see what you're bypassing. Was kinda cool, but just wasn't for me after 7 years of 30 second skip on Dish.


I generally agree. It was definitely unique (and could be useful in commericals for TV SHOWS) and I did not realize that the built-in 30 second scan was not the skip until I re-read this thread. But today I changed to SKIP.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

FitzAusTex said:


> ...It's actually pretty useful if you want to see what you're bypassing...


What are you? Some kind of anarchist??!!


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Bierboy said:


> What are you? Some kind of anarchist??!!


Actually, yeah probably am. But now that I admitted it, I probably no longer qualify. Ha.


----------



## CopRock (Jul 13, 2014)

60, 90 or dare I say skip whole 4-5 minutes - the average commercial length ??

-- How about adding ticks closer together... average seems to be 15 minutes, pointless when a show is under that time


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah I used skip with the Series 2 and skip on WMC, but haven't changed to skip yet on my Roamio. I don't mind scan so much. It's only 2 seconds per commercial and once in a while I will go back and watch a commercial that catches my attention. Usually a promo for some show/event/game. Sometimes to see what's on sale at Menard's (aka midwestern Lowe's/Home Depot) this week.


----------



## DLSith (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks so much! Just got a Roamio and this was driving me crazy. Now if I could just ungroup my shows.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Wow! I used the 30 second skip for over decade and loved it. So I thought I would hate the scan. But now, I couldn't imagine going back to the 30 second skip. After using the 30 second scan for a while I ended up liking it so much better.


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

I used the 30s skip a few times on my TiVoHD when I first got it in 2007, and went to manual mode since it was always either too far or not far enough. Hitting it multiple times and the right number of multiple times, and do you wait because you're at the end of the commercial, or hit it once more thinking there's another and having to skip back 6s. It was much simpler to just hit the FF 3x watch for the show and hit play, and it would almost always skip back to just before the show started back up, if not hit the skip back once.

Now on the TiVoHD w/ the IR remotes on occassion it would miss my hitting play the first time, but I could live with that more than I could handle the 'fight' I'd have with getting the 30s skip forward the exact correct number of times. Now with the RF of the Roamio remote, it hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

Does the "skip" otherwise work the same as the "scan"? The problem we have is that we press the "skip" button too quickly or hold it down a little too long the Roamio/Mini skips ahead 10 - 20 minutes to an hour depending on length of recording.

If we change it to "skip" instead of "scan", will the Roamio/Mini still move if the button is pressed too quickly or held down too long 10 - 20 minutes to an hour.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

jamesteixeira said:


> Does the "skip" otherwise work the same as the "scan"? The problem we have is that we press the "skip" button too quickly or hold it down a little too long the Roamio/Mini skips ahead 10 - 20 minutes to an hour depending on length of recording.
> 
> If we change it to "skip" instead of "scan", will the Roamio/Mini still move if the button is pressed too quickly or held down too long 10 - 20 minutes to an hour.


Are you hitting the 30-second scan/skip button while you are fast-forwarding? If you do that, you skip ahead to the next tick mark (usually in 15-minute increments).


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Are you hitting the 30-second scan/skip button while you are fast-forwarding? If you do that, you skip ahead to the next tick mark (usually in 15-minute increments).


It can also be setup in a couple of different ways, such as skipping to the next tick mark w/ being in FF mode. That's convenient for those of us who prefer to FF through the commercials and hit the play button when we see the broadcast back on.


----------



## Jay M (Sep 27, 2007)

My U-Verse had a 30 second scan, and I hated it for the first week or so. But after two years, I must say I prefer the scan to the skip. I'm glad Tivo gives me a choice.

It's nice to know what you are missing. That's just the king of person I am.

~Jay


----------

